# A couple of pictures



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, my fella has earned himself a beer - he found my camera charger :no1:

Heres a few pics of some of my lot, most of these were just taken this evening:

Female _V. gumprechti_





































Male _V. gumprechti_




























Male _B. gabonica rhinoceros_




























Male _B. schlegelii_





































Female _L. mactans_


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Ugghhh rubbish snakes :whistling2:

































:bash: You have all the snakes I want!! License here takes the PPPPPPP!


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

is this an eyelash pit viper!? :O :flrt:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> Ugghhh rubbish snakes :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try asking your LA nicely 



brickdagecko said:


> is this an eyelash pit viper!? :O :flrt:


The yellow/golden B. schlegelii yep : victory:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Cracking snakes, love the green vipers, i watched deadly 60 yesterday and he found one in the wild, theyre such a beautiful snake and your eyelash looks so bright :flrt:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

just amazing id love to have the balls to own those lol


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Lovely collection! :2thumb:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Magick 3*

OMG - I think I just got a glimpse of Paradise. You are one lucky couple. Can I knock on you door? = I'm in awe... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice collection dude, really like the male _V. gumprechti_


----------



## highfall60 (Nov 1, 2011)

Gorgeous animals, I thought the eyelash viper was a newly discovered species? Must've cost a fair few :shock:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

highfall60 said:


> Gorgeous animals, I thought the eyelash viper was a newly discovered species? Must've cost a fair few :shock:


Nooo lol. I think you're possibly thinking about Atheris matildae?


----------



## highfall60 (Nov 1, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Nooo lol. I think you're possibly talking about Atheris matildae?


Ahh yea that's the one :2thumb: truly amazing animal :mf_dribble: sadly I'm well off a DWA yet.....


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful snakes. Have you bred your V. gumprechti?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

highfall60 said:


> Gorgeous animals, I thought the eyelash viper was a newly discovered species? Must've cost a fair few :shock:


Naah, he was less than a third of the price of your average GTP :lol2:

There arent very many obscenely expensive DWA snakes - there isnt really the market for them as there is for royals and similar : victory:



coldestblood said:


> Beautiful snakes. Have you bred your V. gumprechti?


Its on the cards! The male is about 8 years old, whereas the female is only just coming into sexual maturity. I am hoping to put them together this autumn/winter : victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Its on the cards! The male is about 8 years old, whereas the female is only just coming into sexual maturity. I am hoping to put them together this autumn/winter : victory:


Good luck with that, and keep me in mind when you get babies :no1:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Good luck with that, and keep me in mind when you get babies :no1:


Of course! :notworthy:

Although i shant be counting my chickens before their hatched as it were


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

> I thought the eyelash viper was a newly discovered species?


Were you maybe confused with the gumprecht's? They were only discovered around ten years ago. Great species!


----------



## strommy (Oct 1, 2011)

what some fantastic pictures of some beautiful snakes .. one day .. one day i can hear a DWA calling :mf_dribble:


----------



## Quiguli (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful, but your a braver woman than I am I just wouldn't want dwa snakes in my home!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

strommy said:


> what some fantastic pictures of some beautiful snakes .. one day .. one day i can hear a DWA calling :mf_dribble:


If youve got the time and the pennies, go for it! I dont regret it one bit : victory:



Quiguli said:


> Beautiful, but your a braver woman than I am I just wouldn't want dwa snakes in my home!


I hear this quite a lot, yet i still find it difficult to get my head around. I have many friends who keep DWA, and very few have ever had any problems. I have many friends who ride bikes, unfortunately not all of them are still alive today - yet riding a motorbike is universally accepted as relatively normal and not a huge risk. 

If the proper precautions are taken, venomous snakes are an extremely low statistical risk to the public, the household, and the keeper : victory:


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Fantastic collection, I'd love any of those snakes :gasp:


----------



## mark_eas (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure I could 100% sleep with 2 eyes closed with the black widow around. :lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mark_eas said:


> Not sure I could 100% sleep with 2 eyes closed with the black widow around. :lol2:


:lol2: the widow is the easiest animal to keep in the world. 

She builds a web, sits in the web, and waits for food... the end... even if i left the top off her viv i believe she'd still just sit there and wait!


----------



## mark_eas (Mar 19, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> :lol2: the widow is the easiest animal to keep in the world.
> 
> She builds a web, sits in the web, and waits for food... the end... even if i left the top off her viv i believe she'd still just sit there and wait!


That I shall take your word for lol 

Cools snakes tho


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

highfall60 said:


> Gorgeous animals, I thought the eyelash viper was a newly discovered species? Must've cost a fair few :shock:


what planet are you on?

to the OP stunning snakes and great piccies. the eyelash is a particularly nice specimen, it annoys me everyone loves them as they are my favourite snake or one of them and i feel like im jumping on the bandwagon!


----------

